

FBI Director: If Apple and Google Won't Decrypt Phones, We'll Force Them To - milkshakes
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/fbi-director-if-apple-and-google-wont-decrypt-phones-well-force-them-to

======
SCAQTony
"E pluribus unum" has been replaced with "Vos Omnes Suspecti." (Read as: You
are all under suspicion.)

